# ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3



## dr_mego (30 مايو 2008)

ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين تحفة بتيجي على ال CTV ودورتلكم عليها كتير لغاية مالقيتها

http://www.4shared.com/file/49058087/1bc17168/__online.html?s=1

او

http://www.4shared.com/file/49058032/885f5c2c/__online.html?s=1

او

http://www.4shared.com/pageDownload1/dCounter.jsp?fid=48331238&fpwd=b9a5a26c


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

جميل انك تكون عضو جديد واول مشاركة وتتعب علشان تنزل حاجة ربنا يباركك 
انا اول مرة اسمعها ​


----------



## hany13 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

*ميرسى ليك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## peterwilliam (30 مايو 2008)

جميلة جدا شكرا


----------



## ranoon (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه انا كان نفسى اوى فى الترنيمة دى و دورت عليها كتيييير اوووووووى و ما لقتهاش بجد ميرسى اوووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## bent_elmalak (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

الترنيمة بحبها جدا بس للاسف ولا لينك من التلاته شغال عندى


----------



## bent_elmalak (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*



bent_elmalak قال:


> الترنيمة بحبها جدا بس للاسف ولا لينك من التلاته شغال عندى



 الحمد لله اشتغل اللينك ونزلتها ومرسى جدا على المجهود الرائع والترانيم الحلوة قوى دى


----------



## cobcob (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

الترنيمة دى جميلة أوى أوى
فعلا كلماتها رائعة
وممكن بعد اذنك احط كلمات الترنيمة

*+ غيرت أوغسطين الفاجر	حولته الى قديس طاهر
حولت ماريا القبطية	من سيرتها الشيطانية
الى سيرة حلوة ملائكية	فى عيشة نسك سماوية
غيرت أغسطين الفاجر
حولته الى قديس طاهر

+ حولت كمان موسى الاسود	اللى كانت هيئته ترعب
الى قديس طيب متواضع	قلبه أبيض نوره ساطع
صاحب قدرة لا نهائية	بتحب خلاص البشرية
حولت كما موسى الاسود
اللى كانت هيئته ترعب

+ يا ربى ياللى اتولتهم	بالنعمة وغيرت حياتهم
هما وكتير جدا غيرهم	تحريرهم تم وتبريرهم
أرجوك أرجوك اتولانى	حولنى الى انسان تانى
يا ربى ياللى اتولتهم
بالنعمة وغيرت حياتهم

+ سامحنى وبالعطف اشملنى	ولصورة بهية حولنى
انسان اتحرر من شره	ومشى بهمة فى طريق بره
طرح الماضى بكل سواده	وفى درب النور ماشى جهاده
 سامحنى وبالعطف اشملنى
ولصورة بهية حولنى*​


----------



## بولا مجدي جرانت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

_جارى التحميل

هيا بجد ترنيمه جميييله اوى

ميرسى ليك 
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى_​


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

شكراا فعلا انت تعبت و بعدين الترنيمة جودتها حلوه وجميله جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## remonmoro (21 يونيو 2008)

*ترنيمة * غيرت اغسطين الفاجر * رائعة جدا جدا جدا*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا 
اسمها **   غريت اغسطين **
يارب غيرنا زي ما غيرت هذا القديس العظيم​

*غيرت اغسطين الفاجر
حولته الي قديس طاهر 
حولت ماريا القبطية
من سيرتها الشيطانية
الي سيرة حلوة ملايكية
في عيشة نسك سماوية
غيرت اغسطين الفاجر 
حولته الي قديس طاهر
حولت كمان موسي الاسود
اللي كانت هيئته ترعب
الي قديس طيب متواضع
قلبه ابيض نوره ساطع
صاحب قدره لا نهائية 
بتحب خلاص البشرية
حولت كمان موسي الاسود 
اللي كانت هيئته ترعب

ليها تكملة .......


للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/get/48331238/b9a5a26c/__online.html

​*


----------



## rita76 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

كان نفسى بجد فى الترنيمة ديه جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bent el 3dra (25 يونيو 2008)

جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
و ياريت ترنيمة يسوع حاكلنا بردو بتيجي علي ctv


----------



## لينا ادوار (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسى كتير


----------



## FADY_TEMON (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

*أنا كنت عايزها من زمان مرسي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي 
*


----------



## silver hok (28 يونيو 2008)

مرسي كتييييييييييييير


----------



## menas al hlwa (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

جميلة جدا شكرا


----------



## coco333 (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين.mp3*

*شكرا وربنا يعوض تعبكم*


----------



## ehabeka1112005 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعبكم شكرا جدا الترنيمه جميله قوى


----------



## poktor (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك الترنيمه رائعه اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## jojoedwar2009 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسى قوى على الترنيمة الحلوة دى ربنا يعوضك وربنا قادر يغيرنا بشفاعتهم كلنا


----------



## ابرهيم الياس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الترنيمة بس مفيش ولا رابط شغال عندى


----------



## ابرهيم الياس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

انا نفسى انزل الترنيمة عندى بس مفيش ولا رابط شغال معايا


----------



## ابرهيم الياس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى ليك جدا على الترنيمة الجميلة اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## manshy10000 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة غيرت أغسطين الفاجر ترنيمة روعة لازم تسمعوها*

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*​

ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين الفاجر 

ترنيمة جميلة انا قولت لازم ارفعها عشان تسمعوها


للتحميل 

:download:

اضغط هنا


وللمسيح كل المجد من الان والى الابد امين​


----------



## محمد عمري (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة غيرت أغسطين الفاجر ترنيمة روعة لازم تسمعوها*

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد امين و للمسيح كل من المجد من الان الى الابد امين ،  فعلا انها تترك راحة كبيرة على النفس


----------



## manshy10000 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا الصليب دا كل راحتنا 

والمسيح طبعا لة المجد الى الابد


----------



## عاطف منير (20 فبراير 2009)

الرب يعوض تعب مجبتكم


----------



## gonzela2006 (27 مارس 2009)

ترنيمة رائعة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا dr_mego


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

ممنونةعلى الترنيمة المعزية..


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة ديه أنا فعلا دورت عليها كتيرر


----------



## *koki* (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليك كتييييييير


----------

